# Another slot brother is sick .........



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

I found out today that CJ53 has throat cancer. I don't have any other info. 
Anyone with more info it would be appreciated if youse passed it along here.

CJ, buddy you are in my thoughts. Hope you kick the crap out that dang cancer bug.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

best vibes to CJ for a complete, quick and easy recovery.
everyone is pulling for ya


----------



## hojohn (May 21, 2008)

so sorry to hear about cj. man i hope everything works out ok for him


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

alpink said:


> best vibes to CJ for a complete, quick and easy recovery.
> everyone is pulling for ya


DITTO from here2 CJ.. so sry 

Bubba 123 

got the "Big-Guy Upstairs", online 4 help'n U/family :thumbsup:


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Sad news indeed for a very nice slot brother best wishes and prayers for you my friend
Clyde-0-Mite.


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

hey cj i,m pullin for ya kid. wishing the best for you.


----------



## 65 COMET (Nov 4, 2012)

Hope every thing works out for the good. Best of luck 65Comet.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Best wishes to you CJ... You can beat this problem!!! You're a tough guy! Kick it's butt!!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Does anyone have an update on how Chris is doing?

You are in my prayers Bud, take care.

Sincerely, Bob


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*cj53*

I talk to him threw texting he can not talk has an air tube in his neck and a feeding tube he has a tumor in his larnex and doing kemo and radiation. it is helping to shrink it down. hang in there cj beat the cancer.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

honda27 said:


> I talk to him threw texting he can not talk has an air tube in his neck and a feeding tube he has a tumor in his larnex and doing kemo and radiation. it is helping to shrink it down. hang in there cj beat the cancer.


DITTO!! Slot-Bro Dude!! :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

WOW, Get better CJ, "We know you can do it"


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I hope chris pulls through this,he's afun person with a lot of life left and a bunch more slots to run.
Christian


----------



## slotnut (May 14, 2009)

Prayer for ya CJ


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Wish him well from all of us on HobbyTalk


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

Prayers and best wishes.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Please get better CJ!! We're all rootin' for ya!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Best prayers gong to you Cj!!!!!


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

STUPID CANCER Saying a prayer for you .


----------

